# Upcoming JL series--VWs, movie cars, more!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Didn't want to leave this buried at the bottom of another thread... check the post by Motorcitytoyz at the bottom of Page 3 of the Bowtie Brigade thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=90946&page=3

WOOOOHOOOOO!

big thanks to Motorcitytoyz for the info...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

YES indeed! I'm a huge Chevy fan....but I have a VERY soft heart towards VW's. My wife Janet is a HUGE VW fan....and we've been collecting VW stuff for her since we first got together.

I'll have to buy one of each of the cars for her collection, a few for her to race....and one of each for my slot collection...not to mention some to be used as runners for me....and even more for customs projects.

I'll definately be busy doing customs VW's when those are released...LOL!


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

If they're gonna up the price, then I hope they up the quality control too. It seems like out of the many that I've run down the track, only a few run right without some tweaking. 

All of the Tycos, AFXs & LL cars seem to run great right out of the box.

On a positive note, the new series sound great. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bring 'em on!  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Jeff for the very good news. 

Doesn't it now sound like the Mopar Muscle release originally slated for November 2004 has been pushed out to September 2005? 

VWs are very cool. I suspect this will be a mini release like the chrome Batmobiles? I wonder how many variations they will do and will it just include Bugs? For the love of God and everything sacred in the universe, please don't do the VW Thing! No Thing is a good thing.

Bug - yes, Karman Ghia - yes, Golf/Jetta - why not, Bus - cool, Thing - no way.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I thought their timeline slipped! :freak: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Bug - yes, Karman Ghia - yes, Golf/Jetta - why not, Bus - cool, Thing - no way.



I'd like ot see them do the following VW's

Samba bus
Squareback wagon
Kharman Gia
60's bug


If they at LEAST put one bus and vintage bug I'll be happy.....anything else like the Squareback would be GRAVY!!!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Thanks Jeff for the very good news.
> 
> Doesn't it now sound like the Mopar Muscle release originally slated for November 2004 has been pushed out to September 2005?
> 
> ...


Ok, Wait a minute. Isn't the Thing a Bland Vehicle with Big, Flat Panels and a Boxy Shape?

Well, this just in, so is the Hummer, that wierd Honda, and the even uglier Scion Shoebox.
Someone must like that wierd shape.
Also the Thing is actually the WW2 field staff car, so it has military heritage.

I want the Thing 
I want to race the Thing! You watch, they will make the Thing and it will be a WL )))))))

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> Ok, Wait a minute. Isn't the Thing a Bland Vehicle with Big, Flat Panels and a Boxy Shape?
> 
> Well, this just in, so is the Hummer, that wierd Honda, and the even uglier Scion Shoebox.
> Someone must like that wierd shape.
> ...


LOL, I guess a Tjet thing wouldn't be too bad....... I like those Scion XB's also ...but no one's made a diecast Scion yet


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I like the VW Thing. It and the Jeep were the original SUVs. You can keep the Scion. Those are some ugly little rides. I wouldn't want a real one OR a toy one.

No offense to Scion fans, but in my opinion, there' are some warped ideas about what looks cool these days.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

did someone say Karmann Ghia slot car?



















thanks Chris! 

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Woah, hey Rick....don't be teasing us now if you don't have enough of those to share for everyone..... :jest:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Is there a firm date for the Bow Tie Brigade? September has come and gone it would be nice to have them by Christmas

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Woah, hey Rick....don't be teasing us now if you don't have enough of those to share for everyone..... :jest:


 Talk to Chris Rolph (Dragula). He makes these. He can hook you up...

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TX Street Racer said:


> LOL, I guess a Tjet thing wouldn't be too bad....... I like those Scion XB's also ...but no one's made a diecast Scion yet


Jada just came out with one...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> Talk to Chris Rolph (Dragula). He makes these. He can hook you up...
> 
> --rick


I have tons of these!15 bucks a piece with lexan glass<just like the bauer> order now..order often!!!
Chris Rolph
Dragjet Resins
859-356-1566 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jester7 (Oct 13, 2004)

Good topic...I love seeing different body styles!

Since I am still playing catch-up with new cars, I am uncertain what has been released.

VW's have and always will be cool. Be it the humble bug, van, or later Jettas and GTI's....they are alot of fun. Absolutely The Thing should be included! Why exactly one would want to run, race, and/or own a Thing as a slotcar is beyond me. But go for it! If anything else it's a piece of history....The Thing was simply the German WWII "Jeep". And hey, if all else fails...gotta love the name - The Thing!!!

Here's what I would love to see....maybe these have already been made?

1. Starsky's '76 Ford Torino - any kid of the era knows how cool that car was!
2. James Bond's 1963 Aston Martin DB5 - doesn't need all the gimmicks but
the tire-shredding wheelhubs would be fun!
3. Mad Max's '73 XB GT Ford Falcon - one of the meanest looking cars to hit
the silver screen - albeit a low budget "cult classic"!!

Thats it for movie cars...err wait!

4. Steve McQueen's 1968 "Bullitt" Mustang 390GT - I'm almost ashamed for
forgetting that one!

For now...thats my movie cars...

Personally I think the high fins on the "Batmobile" are a joke. I'd like to see a new replica of the modified Olds Adam West drove. 

I think the Opel GT deserves a mold as well as the Sunbeam Tiger.

I would love a '64 Ford Falcon....without the Falcon there would never been a Mustang.

An old '58 Chrysler 300D would be cool (that thang gotta Hemi?)

The Buick GS series needs a nod....and so does the American Motor's AMX.


Just some thought's outta my head....maybe these have been reproduced in HO...maybe not. But these are some great cars worthy of acknowlegement.

The Scion Xb? lmao. So typical...yes how generations change! Draw a box and put in on a chassis! It's nothing new. Remember how ugly the AMC Pacer was? Throw shit on a wall and some people call that art. Oh well. What's next? A Toyota Prius slotcar? Probably. Now I'm off on a rant so bear with me.

I get a kick outta these kids with their hot pocket-rods. Don't get me wrong...these rice-rockets can flare up and put in some good times. Most are front wheel drive and thats an issue in itself...but I gotta hand it to the kids - they do a great job of making 4-bangers hotrods. The funniest thing is these huge "whale-tail" spoilers....yeah they might look "cool"...I think its hilarious. Unless they are very serious, these spoliers do nothing except attact easy girls, create drag, and make their car look "good". I think it's ridiculous. Most of these Honda, Toyotas, etc. are front-wheel drive - all the weight is up front so yes technically a spoiler will push the ass-end down. But unless these jokers intend on driving over say 120mph....its really just for looks. And I hate thinking about these gang-banging "pimp my ride" losers driving at that speed. 

Oh boy, I was ranting again.....did I mention the Bullitt Mustang?

Once again...just thoughts for your consideration,
:jest: J7


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Jester7 said:


> Good topic...I love seeing different body styles!
> 
> Since I am still playing catch-up with new cars, I am uncertain what has been released.
> 
> ...


I actually have a resin-cast Torino like Starsky & Hutch... it fits Tyco chassis. I don't know who cast it, I got it in a trade... i think Roadrnr might know where to get them, hey you reading this? :wave:

The Mustang from Bullitt... I think JL did a dark green Mustang very similar to this one as a pullback toy with a body that would snap off and mount on any AFX or X-Traction chassis.

A Tjet Opel GT is done by Bauer, a German company. Pricey, but VERY nice.

A couple resin casters (Fandango Racing and RMT Customs come to mind) do the Sunbeam Tiger for Tjets.

Dunno about the 300D for sure, but Mike Vitale of MEV does a bunch of very cool 50's cars for Tjets. Check www.tjets.com

The AMX was done by Aurora, and Road Race Replicas makes a couple different replicas of it... one is a budget race body for $8. He's at www.ho-slotcars.com

And finally, I totally agree about the Buicks. I'm DYING for someone to do a Skylark or GS from 68-72...


----------



## Jester7 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for a great amount of info Park!!

I figured Starsky's Torino had to be done by someone. I am very suprised the Opel GT and Sunbeam Tigers were done. Great!

Too bad about the Bullitt Mustang....I think a 350H (Hertz rental car) would be great - what a great piece of automotive history that was!

And yes the Buicks need to be done. The GS was probably the most under-rated and most forgotten musclecar of the era.

What about the DB5 and the totally wacky modified Mad Max XB?

I'm sure the Ford Falcon had to be done as a T-Jet.

Anyway, thanks for the info!!!

:jest: J7


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Jester7 said:


> Thanks for a great amount of info Park!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope to the 64 Ford Falcon as no one has done a diecast either. You can get a 63 For Falcon with the bumbers and windows cast in from my daughter Robin 










http://www.vabeachho.com

or one with the roof seperate and chrome bumpers in a kit form from RRR

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/1354.htm

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Posted a pick of the S&H Torino in the HT picture forum. 











Have a couple left if interested, fit the slim TYCO chassis. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A very nice S&H car there, RR!

The paint and striping looks great.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

keep em' coming, Mate!

Cheers..


----------



## Bobby H (May 31, 2004)

My Sales rep at RC2 says I should have the Bowties the week of Nov 22nd..If anyone is interested in preordering them 119.95 for a 12 Car case shipped..Let me know..
[email protected] ..Bobby H


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Bobby H said:


> My Sales rep at RC2 says I should have the Bowties the week of Nov 22nd..If anyone is interested in preordering them 119.95 for a 12 Car case shipped..Let me know..
> [email protected] ..Bobby H


What the?
That is only ONE week late...
That can't be right...  

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> What the?
> That is only ONE week late...
> That can't be right...
> 
> Scott


And i was so used to that extra delay of 60-90 days that seemed common with the earlier releases. :lol: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Uh, the original Bowtie announcement said September '04 so they are still in the same ballpark as the earlier releases. The 60-90 day shift still seems to be holding.


----------

